# [Wet Thumb Forum]-First tank pics



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi. Here are some pics of my first planted tank. It is a 10 gallon and my first aquarium, either planted or otherwise. I would appreciate any advice or critiscisms you all could give. Hope you enjoy them. Please be honest.

Also my first try to put pics on this site. Hope they work. Sorry if I do something wrong

Copy and paste URL in any browser.

http://members.tripod.com/dennisdietz0/05d51040.jpg

http://members.tripod.com/dennisdietz0/05f54ff0.jpg

Thanks

Dennis Dietz

[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Wed December 10 2003 at 11:07 AM.]

[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Wed December 10 2003 at 11:10 AM.]


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi. Here are some pics of my first planted tank. It is a 10 gallon and my first aquarium, either planted or otherwise. I would appreciate any advice or critiscisms you all could give. Hope you enjoy them. Please be honest.

Also my first try to put pics on this site. Hope they work. Sorry if I do something wrong

Copy and paste URL in any browser.

http://members.tripod.com/dennisdietz0/05d51040.jpg

http://members.tripod.com/dennisdietz0/05f54ff0.jpg

Thanks

Dennis Dietz

[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Wed December 10 2003 at 11:07 AM.]

[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Wed December 10 2003 at 11:10 AM.]


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Dennis,

When I follow you links, my browser is routed to a different -- and mostly blank -- page.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry bout that. I am new to this web stuff. Aparently that site wont let it be viewed remotely or something. I dont know. I am currently trying to throw together a website provided by my internet provided and pu the pics on it. Problem is, I can upload the site with WS_FTP but not the pics. Dont know why. Ill keep trying

Sorry again for the technical difficalties

Dennis Dietz


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

Tripod is very iffy when it comes to codes. I know a lot of people have problems with them while others are successful. Go figure.

Bottom line. [img]http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee_common/emoticons/icon_wink.gif
Copy URL and past it in your IE.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

Dennis' Planted Tank Page

Think this will work. Pretty neat setup.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks Victri. Good job. I really appreciate it. I actually just figured out how to get my real website (through my ISP) to work and upload pics. 

Thanks Dennis Dietz


----------

